# Pas de photo de l'ipad 4 dans itunes???



## riggs62 (19 Novembre 2012)

Salut,

J'ai constaté un leger bug avec mon ipad 4 lorsque je le connecte à itunes....


En effet tout fonctionne nicke&#314; il apparait bien dans la colonne de gauche, synchronise a la perfection etc  mais je n'ai pas la photo de lipad 4 dans la page resumé???? (La page principale, celle ou on voit la version la capacite et le nom de l'appareil dans itunes)


Tous mes autres appareils ios fonctionnent impec à ce niveau (ipad1, phone4 et iphone 4s)


J'ai testé sur un imac27 et un macbook pro13 et c'est pareil


Quelqu'un a t il le meme probleme?


----------



## i am clara (19 Novembre 2012)

Salut riggs,

tout d'abord, pour te rassurer, le problème ne vient ni de toi, ni de ton ipad ... ouff 

Ensuite il faut savoir que la vignettes de l'ibidule affichée dans itunes est inclue dans le logiciel et non dans l'ipad, ainsi, en temps normal après chaque sortie de produit, apple propose une mise à jour qui permait de prendre en charge les nouveaux produits ainsi que l'inclusion des nouvelles vignettes.

Mais petit soucis chez Apple ces temps ci, iTunes 11 n'as pas été mis à disposition à temps. Donc les appareils sont bien pris en charge mais leurs vignette ne peut pas être affichée faute de mise à jour.

Il faudra donc attendre la sortie d'itunes 11 pour régler le problème. 

Je précise pour les intéressés que ce bug concerne, l'ipad4, l'ipad mini, et les derniers ipods  

Cela ne devrait pas tarder 

Voilà et bonne soirée à toi 

Cordialement

I am Clara


----------



## riggs62 (19 Novembre 2012)

Merci


----------

